# Text-To-Voice on Kindle Fire 7"



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

I figured out how to make the voice read faster, but, is there a way to change the computer generated voice
from female to male


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

If your 'Fire' is the same as my Fire HD (2013) you will find that in Settings/Language & Keyboard/Text-To-Speech/Default Voice. There are actually six English voices, but I think only 'Salli' and 'Joey' are there by default. You can download additional voices in the Text-To-Speech/Download Additional Voices panel (you can also remove voices from there to recover some disk space by long-pressing).


----------



## MrKnucklehead (Mar 13, 2013)

tsemple said:


> If your 'Fire' is the same as my Fire HD (2013) you will find that in Settings/Language & Keyboard/Text-To-Speech/Default Voice. There are actually six English voices, but I think only 'Salli' and 'Joey' are there by default. You can download additional voices in the Text-To-Speech/Download Additional Voices panel (you can also remove voices from there to recover some disk space by long-pressing).


I went to Language/Keyboard, but, there is no option for Text-to-Speech!!!

I have the 1st Kindle Fire that has phone jack for audio...


----------



## tsemple (Apr 27, 2009)

MrKnucklehead said:


> I went to Language/Keyboard, but, there is no option for Text-to-Speech!!!
> 
> I have the 1st Kindle Fire that has phone jack for audio...


The first generation Kindle Fire did not expose the TTS options in Settings. It has what was then the default Android (2.2) TTS engine, 'Pico', one voice per language. So what you see is what you get. Short of rooting there's probably no way to change things.

Note that the Kindle app on that device does not support TTS. Some 3rd party apps can be installed that will use the TTS on the 1st gen Fire. ezPDF is one of them, and several ePub apps as well.


----------

